# Need Tug boat pattern



## Golddust (Sep 27, 2015)

Does anyone have a pattern for the Cheryl Ann tugboat from the on the waterfront series. If not does anyone have a good tug boat pattern? Thanks, Golddust


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

i cant help you with a pattern but if you head over to scrollsaw village, there is a "pattern request" subforum. if you have a picture of the tug to post there someone will probably help you by making one
http://www.scrollsawvillage.com/forums/


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/store/index.php?app=ccp0&ns=prodshow&ref=55_103 :<))

http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/store/index.php?app=ccp0&ns=prodshow&ref=07_T2_3 :<))


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Or google "tugboat images" and see what pops up.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

If you want to make an accurate model of that particular tugboat, I recommend going to the following link and then scan down to the topic "boats". Somewhere in there, probably under "scale boats" you will find an answer. Be aware you can do a search for your topic if you log in. Its free.

https://www.rcgroups.com/forums/index.php


----------

